# How to make logical drive into primary partition?



## Vitaminx

How do I change a logical drive to a primary partition? I really have no idea how it became a logical drive in the first place...


----------



## Vitaminx

Anyone?


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vitaminx* 
Anyone?

Why would you need/want to change it to a primary partition?; You're able to read/write to it as a logical drive, aren't you?

AFAIR, if you want to save any data on it you need to use Partition Magic, or in a pinch a BartPE CD, (or similar bootable); if no data (your screenie shows 100% free) then just delete it and recreate.
I'm purely speculating if this is how it's done in Vista, as I'm on XP64!
(you already know how to get into the Disk Management console, so you're ahead of the Jones's







)

[edit]
Aha, My long term memory _isn't_ shot!









Googled "How to convert Logical drive to Primary Partition"
Choosing Primary -vs- Logical Partitions
&
another
cheers Mate


----------



## Vitaminx

wait so what i have pictured above is fine?


----------



## ericeod

The problem I had with a logical partition vs a primary is this. I had a partitioned secondary drive set as a logical partition. Then when I reloaded with Vista, I could not access the HDD. Vista kept asking me to partition the drive. So I had to reload XP back on the main OS drive, copy all the data off the secondary drive, repartition it as a primary drive, recopy everything back to it, then reload Vista back to the main HDD.

So if you want to be able to access the HDD from any computer (since you are partitioning to make your data safe), you need to make sure the partition is primary. Learn from my mistakes.

BTW, I have partition magic and it doesnt work on Vista.


----------



## h33b

i've found that a program called paragon partition software (or something like that, I know for sure it was paragon though) works wonders in vista. I was disappointed when Partition Magic did nothing for me.


----------

